# ID scan "wrong barcode"?



## Sushibar (Oct 10, 2017)

Anyone know how to fix "wrong barcode " when scanning ID for check in at a Prime Now warehouse? So far I've emailed support and re entered ID in the app but the problem remains.


----------



## cvflexer (Apr 27, 2017)

It used to happen to me all the time. Someone from the station has to help you manually enter you DL info.

I didn't have to do anything in particular to make it work. All of a sudden it just started working.

Emailing support never helped. I never received a relevant response.

Good luck


----------



## Sushibar (Oct 10, 2017)

I did that once and the screen just re loaded to the scan id screen. I am going to try again since it worked for you. 

Thanks


----------

